# Matilda chalk board



## jtweigandt (Jul 13, 2021)

just got started, but with plexi at 90 bucks for a largish sheet, I went with the 8 dollar clear shower curtain, stretched onto a frame like a muslin flat, insert painted fanfold 1/4 inch styrofoam insulation as the stencil behind it. Dull down the front of the curtain with a little spray chalkboard paint. I"m really pleased with myself so far. This is just with ambient shop light, the first letter carved.. Now you see it, now you don't. We are going to lay over a lauan board painted with chalkboard paint for earlier scene where they have to write on the board. will fix rods and mask with black cloth on the back that can be pulled to reveal a letter at a time.


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2021)

Very Cool! Great Idea, using the shower curtain! 
Hit the curtain with a bright light or a hairdryer to get those fold lines out but only a little heat. 
Wow, I'm really impressed!


----------



## kicknargel (Jul 16, 2021)

Can you explain your trick more thoroughly?


----------



## jtweigandt (Jul 17, 2021)

kicknargel said:


> Can you explain your trick more thoroughly?


1. Use clear vinyl shower curtain stretched over a frame like a flat
2. Dull down the front of the flat with spray black chalkboard paint.. but leave it cloudy/translucent doesn't have to be evenly coated.
3. Prepare insert of 1/8 inch fanfold foam insulation sheet for the back of the flat. Blacken the front of the fanfold with flat black paint. (I will need to blacken the back to prevent the pink from transmitting under backlight)
4. Cut Lettering into the fanfold sheet, using clear packing tape to suspend any "center" portions like the center of the A
5. Insert the fanfold sheet into the reverse side of the flat. Front side of the unit now looks completely black if letters are covered in the back or Letters will show if backlit.
6. We 3d printed some brackets to snap in 4 rows of PVC 1/2 inch behind the fanfold sheet to function as "curtain rods" The brackets allow for easy snap in snap out maintenance should the shower curtain get marred in use. Could just screw in the PVC pipe, or use curtain rods.
7.will hang double thickness of black cloth just draped across the rods and this can be pulled by hidden crew one row at a time when back lighting comes on to reveal the lettering.


7.





7.


----------



## jtweigandt (Jul 22, 2021)

Update with more pictures. I'm just giddy over this thing. Gonna hang the draping today, but one pic example with soome draping in place


----------



## Catherder (Jul 22, 2021)

This is super cool - the pictures are helpful especially the second one that shows all the pipes. Wasn't quite wrapping my head around it but now I see what you are doing. A video of this bad boy in action would be great!

Really nice, @jtweigandt


----------



## jtweigandt (Jul 22, 2021)

No stage lighting just ambient from the hallway behind. 
Fast pull, but makes shorter video..


----------



## Lasermike (May 16, 2022)

We just did Matilda at our local childrens theater. I showed off your video and pictures to the production crew and it was a hit. 

The prop builder followed your design for the frame and front but for the mechanism, he used butcher paper painted either white or black and rolled up on a spool on each side. One stripe per line of text. It got modified on stage by joining the ends together into a continuous loop as it was easier and smoother to move. 

I forgot to grab some pictures but it looks amazing and works fairly well with a 13 year old working it. 

Thank you for posting the original. 

Michael


----------



## jtweigandt (May 17, 2022)

Lasermike said:


> We just did Matilda at our local childrens theater. I showed off your video and pictures to the production crew and it was a hit.
> 
> The prop builder followed your design for the frame and front but for the mechanism, he used butcher paper painted either white or black and rolled up on a spool on each side. One stripe per line of text. It got modified on stage by joining the ends together into a continuous loop as it was easier and smoother to move.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I've made a lot of props and specials, and this one was really fun. I'm glad theres a forum like this, so we can build on each other's work rather than re inventing the wheel every time.


----------

